# Someca tractors



## som640 (Dec 5, 2008)

Does anybody here have someca tractors? i have a 640 and a 450s

I will post pictures when i am allowed just to see if anyone is like me.
Also if anyone wants to know the history i will post it


----------



## owner21 (Nov 26, 2011)

You had version with 2WD or 4WD ? Where is version 4WD Someca 640DT /4


----------



## Ade916 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Merry Christmas from France*

I have a Someca Som 30 B.
not sure of the age possibly a 61 

cheers


----------

